# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Coşkun (Panax) SMS Mesajları İle Rahatsız Ediyor.

## Gokhan123

Cep telefonuma gelen reklam sms' leri sonucunda ilgili yeri aradım ve telefona çıkan bayana artık sizden mesaj almak istemiyorum, beni listenizden çıkarmanızı istiyorum dedim. Bunun üzerine kendisi kaydınızı oluşturdum, ancak listeden çıkmanız 2-3 haftayı bulur. Bu süre zarfında eğer sms gelirse bu şekilde yaptığınız gibi aramayın ki tekrar kayıt oluşturup bir 2-3 hafta daha beklemek zorunda kalmayın dedi. 

Bende 3 hafta daha sms almak istemiyorum. 2 dakikalık işlem bu hemen çıkarın tekrar sms gelirse avukatıma vereceğimi söyledim. Telefondaki bayan o zaman istediğiniz yere verin, çünkü 2-3 hafta daha sms gelecektir dedi ve telefonumu kapadı. Dr. Ömer Coşkun ( #panax ) tekrar sms gelirse mahkemeye vereceğimi beyan ederim.
Kaynak: https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...z-ediyor/64ghr

----------

